# Husqvarna 525ls initial impressions - post mod.



## ANewSawyer (Jun 23, 2015)

Used my Husqvarna 525LS trimmer for the second time. It is muff modded. I may open the muffler exhaust port a little more. It is at about 50% of the cylinder exhaust port. I haven't finalized the tune yet. I think it needs slightly richened in the grass. But it still has a boat load more power than my cheapo Homelite. I was cutting thick, thick grass cause I haven't trimmed in over 2 and a half weeks. And a bunch of tall weeds. I have to say, the engine was definitely working hard but at least it was up to the challenge. My Homelite would just about stop when doing this. I had 0.105 string on the Homelite and the Husky uses 0.095. Even though I think that is too big diameter string for the Homelite, I don't think it should make a huge difference between two 25cc trimmers. But the Husky did really well. I guess we will see how it holds up.

Post Script: After using the 525LS, I found that it was sufficient for the task. But since I had a preponderence of thick grass, I probably could have stepped up to the 535ls. Don't think the 525ls is underpowered, I am working in patches of shin and knee high grass. The 525LS can do it but you can tell the engine is working.


----------



## ncpete (Jul 5, 2015)

yeah, I use my ariens field mower for stuff like that. .155 line barely cares what it encounters, and it's getting spun by a 165 cc motor.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 5, 2015)

My 326 has been clearing heavy stuff for three years without issues. MM'd mine as well, and removed the limiter tabs. Mine likes to just barely 4 stroke with max line length out of the grass. If I'm in high stuff all day, I'll go a quarter turn ccw on the high. Seems to have better low end torque that way


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 5, 2015)

I am still tinkering with the tune. It isn't broke in yet though. It still has the gas from the dealer tuning in it. I am going to use what is there then change the mixture and retune. I also picked up the husky plastic blade hub. That will help with some of the stuff that string won't cut, like young blackberries.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 9, 2015)

Did the trimming with the 525 earlier this week. I did the regular trimming then switched to the replaceable plastic tri blade. Wow! I makes short work of tall, thick grass that the 525 was struggling to cut with 0.095 string. I don't yet know how the blade will do for actually keeping the grass mowed close. I have a bank that is kinda steep for mowing with a push mower. I am mowing, if you could call it that, the bank with my weedeater for lack a better idea. I really like the 525.

I finally found out why my old weedeater seemed under powered. I had too large string on it. I put 0.095 string on it and it is about the same current power as the 525. But it just isn't as nice. I miss the clutch on my 525 and many other things.


----------



## hollow1107 (Jul 31, 2015)

My 525lst has been fantastic this year.


----------



## CTYank (Jul 30, 2016)

IMO it's far better to take off the trimmer head and mount a steel blade whenever possible. Nylon line, IMO, is suitable only for trimming along masonry and other stuff that threatens steel blades. A 3-tooth or 8-tooth blade does a much nicer job whacking the vegetation, and requires MUCH less power to do that job. Those blades handle woody stems up to ~3/4" diam., something nylon just can't.

Bigger stuff, various saw-tooth blades handle nicely. Steel or carbide-insert. Even on a 21 cc Echo.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 31, 2016)

Or the plastic blades.


----------



## CTYank (Jul 31, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Or the plastic blades.


I've tried some in the past. IMO they suck, relative to steel blades. Nowhere near the capability to keep an edge, and zero flywheel-effect compared to 10" 8T blade. Meaning, you have to fudge constantly with throttle with plastic blades, once you try to cut anything with substance. And ... don't let plastic blades contact anything solid.
Some just can't bring themselves to change a blade/head. Again, steel 3- and 8-tooth blades are preferable in many ways up to a couple inches from solid objects. That's where I change to fixed line head and grind off some nylon.  Changeover takes seconds.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 31, 2016)

The problem with blades is where you find objects in what you are cutting. Plastic blades help that. Not quite as hard on the gearbox either.


----------

